# .25" medium g10 hts



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

this is a .25" medium g10 hts. some would've put on scales, but after seeing mr. bill hays shoot a .25" g10 seal sniper, i decided to do the same, with hoggy wild mods. black camo meditape, slots cut for looped tubes or pseudo tapers, and being able to shoot ttf or ott . it feels nice in the hand and you can see the accuracy, even with me shooting. thanks for looking and thanks for the design mr. bill hays.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## fajars3977 (Dec 31, 2016)

Did you buy it as blank?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

fajars3977 said:


> Did you buy it as blank?


Yes it is a blank. but after seeing bill hays shoot a .25" g10 seal sniper, figured if he could, i could too.


----------

